# Good read



## AS4

Woke warriors unite! police in schools is EVIL 









RE: The Schools vs The Police


This open letter was submitted by an active Boston School Police Officer in response to our piece published on March 4th, the identity of the author is withheld for their own protection due to fear…




liveboston617.org


----------



## USAF286

It’s wild that the teachers unions (not every individual teacher) has become one of the biggest enemies of police and society. I’m curious how they are going to word their next contract and try to articulate how they’re essential personnel and demand to be paid as such much didn’t work a day in 2020. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky

Lots of great comments from those signing the petition but my favorite was where the signer questioned if teachers were trained to handle violence and police issues. If the majority of the union members support the cops (who we all know work without firearms) why in the hell don't they once and for all OUST the jerks on their e-board.


----------



## TacEntry

Give the socialist commie turds what they want. Roll the BSP into the BPD and never look back. When the BTU finally come back to work like the rest of us they'll be whining about school security in no time.


----------



## k12kop

A lot of brilliant minds teaching our children, Unfortunately they are not much on common sense. 
Or to quote Mike Tyson "Everybody got a plan until they get punched in the face"


----------



## AS4

The support that BSP has gotten from other departments/unions across the state and even the country has been incredible, especially from BPD.

A lot of things on the table, but looks like we may have to take a hit on the department name changing (the police name is just too oppressive 🙄) but should be able to remain as police officers under the new name.

Similar to how some of the liberal colleges hide their cops under the “public safety department” name...


----------



## EUPD377

Kind of off topic but I always wondered about this since my state has a law that if you have police powers, your uniforms, cars, etc, have to be clearly marked with the word “police”. Do departments that go by “public safety” or some other huggy-feely name have problems charging people for resisting arrest? One of the elements of resisting arrest is generally the knowledge that the offender is resisting a police officer. If someone tries to resist an SSPO or school police officer who is wearing a uniform that only identifies them as “public safety”, it seems like a good lawyer could argue that the shitbag didn’t know they were resisting a cop.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I'm full of stories, so here's another one that I once related on this site YEARS ago, but many current members may never have read it:

Many moons ago (1970s thru the very early 80s), South Shore Plaza had an in-house security department. Well, it could be argued that it was a Police Department. They were all armed Braintree Specials, had three marked cruisers that were clearly labeled POLICE-WITH BLUE LIGHTS, plus a couple of unmarked (keep in mind just how many cars used to be stolen at malls and SSP was one of the nations leading targets) and the guys looked exactly like Braintree Cops, even wearing the BPD patch at the then Chief's insistence. They actually even had a horse, I kid you not.

As you can imagine, the Braintree Cops were not thrilled with this, though there was essentially good relations. (Many of them went on to Braintree PD, Weymouth PD, State and various other law enforcement agencies-two even eventually becoming chiefs) so OVERALL, they weren't a bunch of slouches. There were some issues, but that's not part of THIS story.

At the urging of the Police Department's overall personnel, the chief had them change their patches to say "SOUTH SHORE PLAZA SECURITY" They were still armed special cops whose badges reflected this, but the number of folks who resisted arrest and assaulted the officers SKYROCKETED just from the frigging patch change. At the request of the Plaza chief, a compromise was reached and the Braintree patch was reinstituted but with a "SPECIAL" rocker over the patch. It was all that was needed and the resisting went back down.

Several years later, the new owners phased out the cops, remarked the vehicles and eventually got rid of an in-house department all together in favor of contracted security who now have to drive around with their yellow lights flashing all the time so as to properly alert criminals where they are at all times.

and no, I never worked there but had been friendly with several of them and even applied but it didn't pan out.


----------



## kdk240

Kilvinsky said:


> I'm full of stories, so here's another one that I once related on this site YEARS ago, but many current members may never have read it:
> 
> Many moons ago (1970s thru the very early 80s), South Shore Plaza had an in-house security department. Well, it could be argued that it was a Police Department. They were all armed Braintree Specials, had three marked cruisers that were clearly labeled POLICE-WITH BLUE LIGHTS, plus a couple of unmarked (keep in mind just how many cars used to be stolen at malls and SSP was one of the nations leading targets) and the guys looked exactly like Braintree Cops, even wearing the BPD patch at the then Chief's insistence. They actually even had a horse, I kid you not.
> 
> As you can imagine, the Braintree Cops were not thrilled with this, though there was essentially good relations. (Many of them went on to Braintree PD, Weymouth PD, State and various other law enforcement agencies-two even eventually becoming chiefs) so OVERALL, they weren't a bunch of slouches. There were some issues, but that's not part of THIS story.
> 
> At the urging of the Police Department's overall personnel, the chief had them change their patches to say "SOUTH SHORE PLAZA SECURITY" They were still armed special cops whose badges reflected this, but the number of folks who resisted arrest and assaulted the officers SKYROCKETED just from the frigging patch change. At the request of the Plaza chief, a compromise was reached and the Braintree patch was reinstituted but with a "SPECIAL" rocker over the patch. It was all that was needed and the resisting went back down.
> 
> Several years later, the new owners phased out the cops, remarked the vehicles and eventually got rid of an in-house department all together in favor of contracted security who now have to drive around with their yellow lights flashing all the time so as to properly alert criminals where they are at all times.
> 
> and no, I never worked there but had been friendly with several of them and even applied but it didn't pan out.


Omg the memory...I remember the plaza police as a young man of.... well never mind. I digress but i think although it's been a few year Hanover Mall.had or has a pd as well. Maybe as part of Hanover pd. Don't know if they still do.


----------



## Kilvinsky

kdk240 said:


> Omg the memory...I remember the plaza police as a young man of.... well never mind. I digress but i think although it's been a few year Hanover Mall.had or has a pd as well. Maybe as part of Hanover pd. Don't know if they still do.


There's no Hanover Mall anymore, so, I'm guessing, NO.


----------



## kdk240

Kilvinsky said:


> There's no Hanover Mall anymore, so, I'm guessing, NO.


That's right I forgot it's gone... like my mind lately lol. Put in a market basket or something my mother told me...


----------



## USAF286

Kilvinsky said:


> There's no Hanover Mall anymore, so, I'm guessing, NO.


No more Squires either!! Such a shame. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper

I believe the Hanover had security officers while Hanover PD had a small substation there as well, which if memory serves, was next door to Sears.


----------

